
Astronaut Scott Kelly: How Tom Wolfe Changed My Life - westoncb
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/16/opinion/scott-kelly-tom-wolfe-.html
======
nyc111
> Oh,” he said. “I use a pencil.”

But in the Paris Review Interview he mentions writing on a typewriter. He must
have changed his habit.

[https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/2226/tom-wolfe-
the...](https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/2226/tom-wolfe-the-art-of-
fiction-no-123-tom-wolfe)

------
simonebrunozzi
There are currently 5 NYT articles on the front page of Hacker News. As you
can easily guess, I am not a subscriber and I don't intend to become one.

It would be really neat if someone could either post a quick TL;DR of these
articles, or - if permitted - to repost the text of the article in its
entirety, so that at least I can read it here on Hacker News before
commenting.

~~~
flexie
It’s not permitted to post the full text here. And worse if it’s done
systematically on all articles from NYT.

I find that usually a google search on keywords provides free articles on
exactly the same subject:

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/0...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/08/astronaut-
scott-kelly-tom-wolfe-the-right-stuff/amp)

[https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/5280444/scot...](https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/5280444/scott-
kelly-remembering-tom-wolfe)

Otherwise, NYT is not a bad newspaper.

